# Pygmy mulga monitor



## DanielM (Jan 7, 2013)

Does anybody have any keeping information about these type of Monitors? I was just wondering about them because I was thinking about getting one sometime in my life time haha
So yeah, I was just wondering about them. 
Are they easy to keep?
Are they cheap to keep?
Thanks


----------



## Chicken (Jan 7, 2013)

They are a fairly easy and cheap monitor to keep. They dont grow big at all and are a very active monitor.
They feed on mainly Crix and woodies daily and must have a basking spot of 45+, phillips 100watt spot lights from bunnings work fine.
Uv is not needed as long as calcium is provided.
A 3ft cage is big enough for a pair, keep in mind they do like to climb.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 7, 2013)

All the info you'd ever need summed up for you right there ^^^ still research but that was pretty good chicken


----------



## Chicken (Jan 7, 2013)

This is one of the best care sheets on them by the Vic Herp Society - 
VHS ? Pygmy Mulga Monitor
Im fairly certain they're sponsors on here..?


----------



## DanielM (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you, heaps


----------

